# Add on light



## Bryan84 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi all, first time poster here. I have a Troy Bilt 2410 and so far have really liked it. I was out removing snow last night and thought it would be nice to have a light out on it. Anyone have this model or similar model who has added a light that could show me some pics or give some insigjt?

Thanks for the help!

Bryan


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Bryan
Welcome to the Forum. Adding a light is easy if you have a stator on your motor....usually evident by a wire with a plug connector attached protruding from the blower housing. There are other methods of adding lights addressed in various threads on this site. Check them out. Good luck. MH


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

When I'm running my single stage at night, I wear a stocking cap that has (4) built in LED lights. Works pretty good. I picked up the stocking cap at Lowes of all places last fall. I think it was 25 bux. 

Might be your cheapest and easiest "fix"


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

liftoff1967 said:


> When I'm running my single stage at night, I wear a stocking cap that has (4) built in LED lights. Works pretty good. I picked up the stocking cap at Lowes of all places last fall. I think it was 25 bux.
> 
> Might be your cheapest and easiest "fix"


Does your hat have a stator?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

CO Snow said:


> Does your hat have a stator?


 Funny guy,,,,,,,,,,, funny guy. But to answer your question, no stator, not even a bridge rectifier.


----------



## SteveL (Dec 27, 2015)

I've been looking at options to add a light to my soon to be new Toro 721 QZE and will probably go with a battery powered bicycle headlight. Lots of options that will put off lots of light and could be added to any blower that lacks a stator.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

im using two ( actually four )AA battery powered mounted lights , last night was the first run in snow, they were great, machine sat outside for the rest of the storm until tonight, no complaints.....a couple of hours on them now, one acted up a bit, but a "tap" brought it back to bright. $15 at costco..batteries included for three lights.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Down by the starter you should have two wires. One is for a headlight and the other is for handwarmers. Then you just need to run a wire to ground to complete the circuits.

I presently have a 55 watt driving light mounted on the top of the control panel and it's a bit dim as the system isn't really able to put out that much power but I'm building a rectifier and have a 18 watt LED flood ready to go as soon as the slow boat from (Ebay) China gets here. :wacko:

I have a 2410 and this is what the wiring looks like.


----------



## cloud (Nov 25, 2015)

Some of my buys

amplifier knob Picture - More Detailed Picture about Upscale single power rectifier filter 2 output power amplifier with a fuse board 2 * 10000UF / 63V Picture in Integrated Circuits from changjin zhong's store | Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...lies/12v-ac-to-dc-converter-module/1725/4134/

Spot lights 12Watts each:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LN3Q6SS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Flood lights 18Watts each:
Hot Sale 2X 4inch 18W Flood CREE LED Light Bar Work Offroad Boat Ute Car Truck | eBay


----------



## cloud (Nov 25, 2015)

*Some pics*

My first try at pics


----------



## cloud (Nov 25, 2015)

*oops*

right side up


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I got these for my Delorean based on a recommendation from Yanmar Ronin. 
http://www.amazon.com/TMS-LED-XT-18W30D-K-1260LM-Light-off-Road/dp/B00EA0ZB7I

I have only hooked them up for a minute to test them, but I still haven't installed it. I have a special switch I still need to install as the original switch is next to the light.








Edit. I missed your update with the photos. Wow. That out to do it. The outboard ones looks to be the same as those I linked to.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I bought the same LEDs as you. I bought a four pack since I'll use them up and more on my herd.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

For $10 a piece they're awesome.


----------

